# Moving to La Linea area



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Guys - my hubby & I hope to move to the costal area of Spain - near Gib next Spring.At the mo we are living inland of Malaga  and I teach Science & Maths in an International school there). Hubby wants to be near Gib,(ex-military-good old Drew!) we both want civilization again, (lived in Cyprus before). We are coming to stay in La Linea for a week, 1st November - would love to meet any ex-pats for a drink. Need advice on areas where to look to move to and most of all - good company. Roniebabes


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

roniebabes said:


> Hi Guys - my hubby & I hope to move to the costal area of Spain - near Gib next Spring.At the mo we are living inland of Malaga  and I teach Science & Maths in an International school there). Hubby wants to be near Gib,(ex-military-good old Drew!) we both want civilization again, (lived in Cyprus before). We are coming to stay in La Linea for a week, 1st November - would love to meet any ex-pats for a drink. Need advice on areas where to look to move to and most of all - good company. Roniebabes



Well you're a bit of a "dark horse"??!! You never said? What will the kids do, they love you!!?? - (dont worry I wont say anything)

jo


----------



## MB1974 (Feb 7, 2009)

roniebabes said:


> Hi Guys - my hubby & I hope to move to the costal area of Spain - near Gib next Spring.At the mo we are living inland of Malaga  and I teach Science & Maths in an International school there). Hubby wants to be near Gib,(ex-military-good old Drew!) we both want civilization again, (lived in Cyprus before). We are coming to stay in La Linea for a week, 1st November - would love to meet any ex-pats for a drink. Need advice on areas where to look to move to and most of all - good company. Roniebabes




Hello,

shame I only saw your post now  . My hubby is also ex-military and we both work in Gib and live in La Linea. Have you found anywhere to live and work yet? 
Should you come to La Linea to stay or to move here then would love to meet up for a drink. MB1974


----------

